# Breeder units



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I plan on building a 4 level breeder unit for 8 pairs.I was curious if anyone else he 'em.If so do you have any pics or ideas that might help.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ummm. Something like this? 9 breeding cages stacked up.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually more like this http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1598.jpg

something where i could put in my garage in the cold months,and then take out when it warms up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I see. Still the same basic idea though  I think I remember seeing at least a couple others here who have their breeders in the garage like that.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, that is cage breeding, ROUGH on the Breeders. Dave


----------



## shadowtorc (Aug 19, 2008)

That's OK for a quarantine cage, but no where near big enough for a breeder cage. You need at least 48x24x24. Plus the wire hurts their feet so make sure you at least put a board in for them to stand on. Also, you will get a lot of eggs that might be unfertile because there simply isn't enough room for them to mate. Some can do it but some need more room. Then there isn't enough room for the pairs to get away from the babies when they start to wean. Not enough room to exercise their wings, lungs, legs and innards, etc. Not a great idea to use the Foy's cages for breeding. Sick bay, OK, but not to raise youngsters. Even OK to put a hen and cock side by side to get them used to each other before you put them together in a good, sizable breeding cage.


----------

